# Amberleah has to go to vet in Morning



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

The oldest cat knocked off the counter a huge piece of ham and I didn't know it, I heard cat fit I thought and got up and it was Amberleah and Big Puss fighting over the ham. Amberleah eye is hurt from cats nail. :foxes15: 
I normally the cat has plastic caps on her nails them but fell off and haven't has any problems seem Big puss was use to her. 
It didn't get her eye ball but bottom lid. It is getting red so off to vet tomorrow Am.  I went up store got some drops to put in and numb it a little. 
I wanted to keep her away from Vets for a while. She also had relapsed and her vulva is big again don't have no idea why. Her Holistic sending some more things for her.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Aw, poor Amberleah. Good that you're taking her now though, and they can hopefully prevent an infection. Good luck!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Poor girl. =( Sorry to hear about the relapse and the kitty encounter. Keep us posted on the sweetie! God bless!


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

Will be praying for Amberleah Lou Lou hope she gets better god bless you and your chi baby


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

You must have been so scared when you heard them fighting. The vet will get her all better and the drops will help for now. Healing vibe's heading your way for a quick recovery.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Amberleah will be fine some antibiotic drops. I was scared all i seen was her eye full of blood, I kept clam and got damp cloth wiped her eye off put my glasses on and thankfully her eye ball was fine. With cat claws are dirty and can cause infection. 
Thank you all for your kind thoughts.


----------

